# Townhill Park House



## excadet

Did any of you pass through, and who do you remember,?
I passed through in 74.


----------



## P.CHARNLEY

*Towhhill Park*



excadet said:


> Did any of you pass through, and who do you remember,?
> I passed through in 74.


Yes, I was there. I was a bit before your time so I don't think we would be there at the same time. We were the first cadets in there in 1971. Finished my apprenticship in '74 with Bolton Steam Shipping. Ralph Coney was the warden and 'Knocker' Norris was his side kick. The lecturers would be about the same with Val Parsons, Rod Allan, Lacey, Tom Poore, Tom Campbell (down the heavy workshops) and of course our dear friend Pat Callahan. 
Hope those names ring a bell.
Regards,
Pete Charnley


----------



## DaveO

P.CHARNLEY said:


> Yes, I was there. I was a bit before your time so I don't think we would be there at the same time. We were the first cadets in there in 1971. Finished my apprenticship in '74 with Bolton Steam Shipping. Ralph Coney was the warden and 'Knocker' Norris was his side kick. The lecturers would be about the same with Val Parsons, Rod Allan, Lacey, Tom Poore, Tom Campbell (down the heavy workshops) and of course our dear friend Pat Callahan.
> Hope those names ring a bell.
> Regards,
> Pete Charnley


I was a BP Cadet at Southampton from 1975 to 1977 but because there were so many cadets about 2 dozen of us stayed in the Toc H hostel Talbot House in the centre of Southampton. Can't believe the quantity of beer we consumed.
I remeber Val Parsons, a brilliant lecturer and also Tom Poore but can't remember the others.
Happy days !
Regards
Dave Ord


----------



## lesliedobson

I was at Townhill park during 74-75. Most of the spare time was spent down the Swan except when Knocker had us on chores for getting back late. Unfortunately not kept in touch with many since then. Names that ring a bell include Alan Saunders, Arther Dyer, Charle Cross, Jeff Wood, Ben Stock, Tim Endean, Martin Kerry, Peter Scott, Karl Rotchell, Paddy Bartlett. Also recll most of the lecturers including Bill Norris who couldn't see a bat but used to fly about in his Mini.


----------



## ReeferEng

I was there 75/76 with Bibby's, except when we were up at The Castle or down at The Ark.
During a recent visit to Southampton, went back to have a look at the place.
Cutbush Lane is blocked off in the middle, a school has been built at the bottom end. The House is still there, although the rear of the estate had been reduced in size by the building of some large houses.
The other entrance from the housing estate was blocked with cut down trees and bushes.


----------



## bones140

I went through Townhill Park in 1981. Ralph Coney and Bill Norris were still there. I understand its been converted to a school now. I remember most of the lecturers you mentioned on Argyle Road. Was Val Parsons a Geordie? Both Tom Poore and Pat Callahan ring bells but I can't remember the subjects they taught. I remember a ship's master called Sam Toye who was a great guy.


----------



## lesliedobson

Was it Sam Toye that used to do Liberal Studies? I remember a guy by that name came in, scrawled his name on the board and announced "Toye with an E, not to be played with!" Can you imagine our response?


----------



## bones140

The very same man! When one of the lads complained that the workload was unfair he said "if life was fair I would be harbour master at Cowes not teaching a bunch of grease monkeys". He had some great pieces of advice and was very much "old school"


----------



## lesliedobson

Yep, I remember that one as well. Think it was a guy called Dick Milne having a heated exchange with him and told him that something was not fair. Sams response certainly woke us from our slumbers,
Been trying to recall some other names, Seddon was Principle but never seen, Barwell - ship construction?, Daish - Engineering Drawing ( Bumped into his nephew later in life), and I think Peacock - electricl eng/ workshops. Also the Quales ex cunarders I think.


----------



## R58484956

The name Seddon, was that Alan by any chance, ex Cunard


----------



## lesliedobson

Just checked in an old report and it was signed by Alan Seddon. Only recall seeing him twice, once at interview and the second when he passed on a message from the company Super.


----------



## R58484956

Alan And I were great drinking partners, he came with me when I bought my
1st motor bike and gave me lessons. I asked him once when he has a brilliant pupil who might know the all the answers and asks awkward questions what way did he deal with it " I tell them to F*** off and go and teach somewhere"
I wonder if he still around?


----------



## lesliedobson

*Visit to Listers*

Dug this out the other week. It was taken on a visit to Listers, think it must have been during Phase 3 in 77-78 so not strictly Townhill Park but most of us went through the place. Lets put some names to faces. I'm 3rd from left at front, can also see Tim Endean, Mal Burke, Karl Rotchell, Alan Saunders, Andy Allwood and Martin Edwards


----------



## Ghost

Yes it was Alan Seddon from Cunard, I was the apple of his eye, well not quite, he had it in for me, suspended me on day 1 and as often as he could after that. Ash Austin was still in the heavy in 71.
The little old chap in the photo 2nd Row on the right, behind Rolf Harris, wasn't he the store keeper.


----------



## nextlink

P.CHARNLEY said:


> Yes, I was there. I was a bit before your time so I don't think we would be there at the same time. We were the first cadets in there in 1971. Finished my apprenticship in '74 with Bolton Steam Shipping. Ralph Coney was the warden and 'Knocker' Norris was his side kick. The lecturers would be about the same with Val Parsons, Rod Allan, Lacey, Tom Poore, Tom Campbell (down the heavy workshops) and of course our dear friend Pat Callahan.
> Hope those names ring a bell.
> Regards,
> Pete Charnley


I arrived the year after you, 1972 and recall some of your year bought the new Yamaha 250
motorcycles.
I'm sure I've a group photo of our year somewhere, doubt I'd be able to name more than half a dozen, such is the passage of time,
Remember La Sainte Union girls playing a match, sure I'm not imagining it.
I ended up marrying one from their 75 intake, when I was Phase 11.
Hugh Edwards ex Ellermans


----------



## WOMBLE

*Townhill Park*

I spent my first year there 75-76, there must have been 70 of us give or take.

Everyone had to do at least one stint of duty cadet having to sit out the entire evening with poor old 'knocker' Norris and his foul smelling cigars.

Does anybody else remember the final harrowing walk round at the end of the evening, alone with Knocker in the bowels of the house. Hmmmm....my son.(Backs to the wall boys!!)

Ralph Coney was the warden, also lectured in Heat for the senior students at the College of Tech.(and later Warsash.....he was still there when I took my part A Chiefs))
Had a very pretty daughter as I recall. 

Drinking houses were the Swan, Ark and the Castle. The last night session down at the swan at the end of the summer workshop course was one I'll never forget. hangovers never lasted too long in those days.

Got lost more than once trying to cut across the fields back to the house from the Swan.

I remember lots of names, Bill Byers, Bruce Forsythe, (not the original), Mike Moran, Mike Bunn, Geoff Coull, Malc Coleman, Tim Ford, Phil Babbington, Nick Chell, Peter('Jed the Ted')Nash the goes on and on...

Long ago but great times.....


----------



## peterford

*Townhill Park House (TPH)*

I was there, too - in the glorious mid '70 from '74-'75 for Phase 1 in TPH commuting daily (and 2 evenings) by bus down that long drive. Knocker Norris and his smoky ways in an old mini cooper that could be smelt before seen. Someone like that would never get a job with youngsters these days – hopefully. 
There was Paddy (from Fyffes) who was great at ‘swimming’ in one spot in one breath at the shallow end. There was boat handling every other week alternating with tests on Monday afternoons. Always seemed to be rotten weather so we had to sand some large boat someone was making and used us as slave labour. I complained once and was reported for it – apparently.
Only just be told of this web site by Les Dobson (thanks)and it certainly brings the memories back. I was with P&0 in the infamous corner dorm room with en-suite facilities (just what P&O people deserve!). Did we get some stick or what.... Other P&O names from that year were Dave Simons, Tony Toledo, Karl Rotchell, Phill Chapallaz and Gerry Fenwick. 
Had some contact with Phil, Gerry & Tony, i.e. the odd e-mail. Phil, who married in secret whilst in Phase 3, has recently got married again (i.e. May 2010). He has lived in Aussie (Melbourne) for many years. Tony also lives in Melbourne but didn’t know Phil was there till a few months ago. Gerry lives in Barahain with a MSc and PhD. I’m in Dartford, UK with a BSc – what did I do wrong!
I’m told (by Les) that Dave is also in the UK; but whatever happened to Karl? I sailed with him in about 1982 on the cruise ship MV Sea Princess but after that ……….. Anyone heard from/of him?
For the record (if anyone is interested), I now work for GSK as a Project Manager / Technical Engineering role – till Xmas (2010) when I will be made redundant.


----------



## Ian J. Huckin

DaveO said:


> I was a BP Cadet at Southampton from 1975 to 1977 but because there were so many cadets about 2 dozen of us stayed in the Toc H hostel Talbot House in the centre of Southampton. Can't believe the quantity of beer we consumed.
> I remeber Val Parsons, a brilliant lecturer and also Tom Poore but can't remember the others.
> Happy days !
> Regards
> Dave Ord


I was at "Tolly House" 1969 to 1971. Anybody on SN there then? We used to drink at the Globe. It was me and "Tiny" Tate (Boltons), David Johnson (?), Sam Hanant (Fyffes), Jim Hodgeson (RFA) Graham Hildred (Blue Star) and many other drinking fools....Had a great time there. Was the wardens name Harry Buckle? he had a drunken sidekick who was pretty harmless.


----------



## realpaulb

*Bill Norris.*



peterford said:


> I was there, too - in the glorious mid '70 from '74-'75 for Phase 1 in TPH commuting daily (and 2 evenings) by bus down that long drive. Knocker Norris and his smoky ways in an old mini cooper that could be smelt before seen. Someone like that would never get a job with youngsters these days – hopefully.
> There was Paddy (from Fyffes) who was great at ‘swimming’ in one spot in one breath at the shallow end. There was boat handling every other week alternating with tests on Monday afternoons. Always seemed to be rotten weather so we had to sand some large boat someone was making and used us as slave labour. I complained once and was reported for it – apparently.
> Only just be told of this web site by Les Dobson (thanks)and it certainly brings the memories back. I was with P&0 in the infamous corner dorm room with en-suite facilities (just what P&O people deserve!). Did we get some stick or what.... Other P&O names from that year were Dave Simons, Tony Toledo, Karl Rotchell, Phill Chapallaz and Gerry Fenwick.
> Had some contact with Phil, Gerry & Tony, i.e. the odd e-mail. Phil, who married in secret whilst in Phase 3, has recently got married again (i.e. May 2010). He has lived in Aussie (Melbourne) for many years. Tony also lives in Melbourne but didn’t know Phil was there till a few months ago. Gerry lives in Barahain with a MSc and PhD. I’m in Dartford, UK with a BSc – what did I do wrong!
> I’m told (by Les) that Dave is also in the UK; but whatever happened to Karl? I sailed with him in about 1982 on the cruise ship MV Sea Princess but after that ……….. Anyone heard from/of him?
> For the record (if anyone is interested), I now work for GSK as a Project Manager / Technical Engineering role – till Xmas (2010) when I will be made redundant.


When I last remember Bill Norris he had exchanged the S for Dolly Sprint or RS1800, can't recall which so accurately.


----------



## yamahabob

Townhill park house is now a private school called Greggs.i now work there part time as a driver.


----------



## Peter Titman

I was there in 1975 - had some good times in the local pubs - ice skating, La Saint Union - Ralph Coneys daughter looked good - think she married an ex-cadet. Don't recognize the area now. I posted a couple of photos of the 75/76 cadets. while back.


----------



## Cornish Pasty

I was an engineer cadet at Townhill Park House 1973 - 1974. Anybody there then? Some great guys Steve Richards, Dave Pounder, John Studd and many others!!


----------



## Bluesport

Cornish Pasty said:


> I was an engineer cadet at Townhill Park House 1973 - 1974. Anybody there then? Some great guys Steve Richards, Dave Pounder, John Studd and many others!!


I was there at the same time I reckon with the likes of Allen Mehaffey, Dan Web, Jim Pepper, Jim Brass, George Fossey and many more!1 The only one I am in contact with is Allen who lives in Eire!! Hope to catch up with more of you all,, Rob Halfacre


----------



## Steve Townend

Hi Pete,

Did try and respond yesterday, however, don't think my mails sent as I am currently on a campsite in France.
I remember you well, we were the first year to be in T.P.H. it is now as has been mentioned a Private School, my daughter actually used the place for her wedding 10yrs ago, looking round did bring back some memories!!!
Other people I recall was... Robin Povall (believe he is no longer with us), Garry Williams, Alan Roberts (geordie) Smiler !! Hugh Roberts...small chap from Bristol who could drink gallons of Guiness.... Dave Severn, Geoff Purser, Mick Bones, Brian Bidewell.............. a lot more that in my more mature years can't remember.
Hope you and yours are well and look forward to hearing from you.

Steve Townend


----------



## Peter Titman

*Argyle Road and the Grey Hound*

When down the heavy eng work shops we used two pubs the Grey Hound in the middle of a housing block and was it the Wellington on the main street. The Ark, Mucky duck, Bunch of Grapes and The Bittern? all close to TPH. Recognise a few of the faces in the thumb nail. A few other names from my year where Rob Tojero, Tim Giddens, Peter Scott? Mike Smith, Brian Harrison, not to mention Bruce Forsyth, Mike Ford?, and Rick Delany(suit case full of sifi books). Remember mammoth sessions of Risk in the TV room and antics on the fire escape...


----------



## stangc

*Tph 1979*

I was a cadet at TPH in 1979. Employed by Mobil though like most we were made redundant in 1983 when the course finished. We had a reunion last year in August at TPH and attended by Ralph Coney, now aged 91. Unfortunately Daphne his wife was unable to attend. The Gregg School were very kind and simply gave us the keys to set up and allowed us to look over the place. I managed to contact nearly 58 ex cadets from the 76 of us that were at TPH. There were 38 original cadets at the reunion. We have since expanded that number and are having another mini reunion at my 60th Birthday Party at the end of 2020. It has been a most pleasant experience meeting all the "old" cadets again and everyone is chuffed to be in contact with some groups meeting quite regularly. Ther are only a handful still at sea these days. I spent my second year at Talbot House with around 8 other cadets.


----------



## Sludger1

Hi Stan,

Count me in if another reunion is planned.

Thanks
Dave Nelson


----------



## loco

Karl Rotchell; I think from comments from some of my former workmates who knew him he may have gone to Felixstowe P+O ferries. He may have left when bought by Stena, I don't know.

Probably retired now.

Martyn


----------



## Kevin Wakeling

nextlink said:


> I arrived the year after you, 1972 and recall some of your year bought the new Yamaha 250
> motorcycles.
> I'm sure I've a group photo of our year somewhere, doubt I'd be able to name more than half a dozen, such is the passage of time,
> Remember La Sainte Union girls playing a match, sure I'm not imagining it.
> I ended up marrying one from their 75 intake, when I was Phase 11.
> Hugh Edwards ex Ellermans


Just seen your post whilst looking for anyone from TPH. The twins have organised a TPH 50th reunion for 17th September 2022 if you are interested.


----------



## WobblyBob

stangc said:


> *Tph 1979*
> 
> I was a cadet at TPH in 1979. Employed by Mobil though like most we were made redundant in 1983 when the course finished. We had a reunion last year in August at TPH and attended by Ralph Coney, now aged 91. Unfortunately Daphne his wife was unable to attend. The Gregg School were very kind and simply gave us the keys to set up and allowed us to look over the place. I managed to contact nearly 58 ex cadets from the 76 of us that were at TPH. There were 38 original cadets at the reunion. We have since expanded that number and are having another mini reunion at my 60th Birthday Party at the end of 2020. It has been a most pleasant experience meeting all the "old" cadets again and everyone is chuffed to be in contact with some groups meeting quite regularly. Ther are only a handful still at sea these days. I spent my second year at Talbot House with around 8 other cadets.


Hi Stan.
I doubt you remember me, but I remember you and Dave Nelson ! I roomed with Dave during our first term at TPH in 1979. It feels like ancient history now! 
My name is Bob Fuller. I originally worked for Trinder Anderson but was employed by Shell from the second year on as Trinders went bust. A sign of things to come for us all sadly. We spent a lot of time hanging around together due mainly to our taste in music, going to several gigs at the Southampton Gaumont as I recall. 
A few names that I can remember, don’t know if you recall, Matt Smeeth, Mike Etherington, George ( can’t remember his surname but was a big guy with a dreadful stammer ) Steve Salt, Adrian Powell, Rich Gardener. 
Anyway, hope this finds you through the wonders of the web. It would be great to catch up.


----------



## Animal10

Sep 78 Class. There is a post on LinkedIn with most of the names if anyone is interested


----------



## stangc

WobblyBob said:


> Hi Stan.
> I doubt you remember me, but I remember you and Dave Nelson ! I roomed with Dave during our first term at TPH in 1979. It feels like ancient history now!
> My name is Bob Fuller. I originally worked for Trinder Anderson but was employed by Shell from the second year on as Trinders went bust. A sign of things to come for us all sadly. We spent a lot of time hanging around together due mainly to our taste in music, going to several gigs at the Southampton Gaumont as I recall.
> A few names that I can remember, don’t know if you recall, Matt Smeeth, Mike Etherington, George ( can’t remember his surname but was a big guy with a dreadful stammer ) Steve Salt, Adrian Powell, Rich Gardener.
> Anyway, hope this finds you through the wonders of the web. It would be great to catch up.


Hi Bob, I remember you very well. How is your finger after the accident with the swarf? I have been looking for you since 2018. I completely missed this thread but Nigel Collins pointed out to me just recently. We have a Facebook page called Marine Engineer Cadets Southampton 1979 and I have set up a website called www.alleyzumba.org for those not using Facebook. I am in contact with Dave Nelson, Matt Smeeth, Mike Etherington, George Atkinson, Steve Salt, Adrian Power and Rich Gardiner. If you try the facebook page or the website you need to request membership as they are both only open to members. Otherwise please email me It would be great to finally speak with you. Best regards, Stan


----------

